# Sourdough Medley



## bassman (Dec 1, 2011)

I hadn't made any bread for awhile so thought I'd better "wake up" my starter. I always make a large batch since it takes so long from start to finish. Here is a short pictorial of what I baked today.

The second rise.


Some cloverleaf rolls and a small loaf of bread.


A small batch of cinnamon rolls.


And my favorite, pecan rolls being sliced and put in the pan.


Pecan rolls out of the pan and ready for me to try.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







Thanks for checking out my baking day.

__________________


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 1, 2011)

Man Keith you really knocked it out of the park with this one. We still have your starter going here and Mrs Scar makes something every week with it. 







if I could


----------



## smokeamotive (Dec 1, 2011)

Sourdough cinnamon and pecan rolls? Mmmm    Mmmmm  Mmmmmm!


----------



## kydave (Dec 1, 2011)

Now I have an inspiration for my starter. Thank you. (grin)


----------



## michael ark (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## DanMcG (Dec 1, 2011)

That all looks awesome Keith!!! You are the sourdough King.

Hell my starter that ya so generously sent me died over the summer, from lack of attention. all attempts of revival failed so I'm now on a low carb no bread diet. :)


----------



## raptor700 (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice, I have a starter but I wouldn't mind trying yours 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for waking up my taste buds!!!!


----------



## bassman (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the kudos, folks.  Dan, if you need another start, just let me know.  I can always fix you up with more.


----------



## smokealilsmoke (Dec 7, 2011)

This may be a stupid question but what is a starter, and how does it pertain to making bread?


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 8, 2011)

Those pecan rolls are off the charts!


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Dec 8, 2011)

Smokealilsmoke said:


> This may be a stupid question but what is a starter, and how does it pertain to making bread?




X2

I worked at Merita Bakery (IBC)  for 3-1/2 yrs and don't have a clue what a starter is.


----------



## frosty (Dec 8, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL, used to make my own starter too, well worth the effort.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sourdough starter is traditionally made with a small amount of old dough, preferably saved from a prior batch. This is traditionally called mother dough or chef: in more modern usage, seed sour. First generation starter or spontaneous seed may be created by storing new dough in a warm place and allowing sufficient time for it to sour. This small amount of old-dough starter contains the culture, and its weight is increased by additions of new dough and mixing or kneading followed by rest or leavening periods

*Sourdough* is a dough containing a _Lactobacillus_ culture, usually in symbiotic combination with yeasts. It is one of two principal means of biological leavening in bread baking, along with the use of cultivated forms of yeast (_Saccharomyces_). It is of particular importance in baking rye-based breads, where yeast does not produce comparable results. In comparison with yeast-based breads, it produces a distinctively tangy or sour taste, mainly because of the lactic acid produced by the lactobacilli; the actual medium, known as "starter" or levain, is essentially an ancestral form of pre-ferment. In English-speaking countries, where wheat-based breads predominate, sourdough is no longer the standard method for bread leavening. It was gradually replaced, first by the use of barm from beermaking, then, after the confirmation of germ theory by Louis Pasteur, by cultured yeasts. However, some form of natural leaven is still used by many specialty bakeries.


----------



## bassman (Dec 8, 2011)

For some interesting reading about sourdough, just click on the link.  Sourdough is my absolute favorite bread.

http://www.ehow.com/facts_7469253_origins-sourdough.html


----------



## oldthymer (Dec 8, 2011)

Nice looking bread!  I have never made sourdough cinnamon rolls but I bet they are good.  I may have to give it a shot.
 


raptor700 said:


> Very nice, I have a starter but I wouldn't mind trying yours




Every starter will taste the same once it is at your house for a while.  The flavor comes from the natural yeasts in your area.  That is why sourdough from San Fran tastes 'better' than it does from other areas of the country.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 8, 2011)

Here is a site that I have used and donated to on several occasions. Their starter is supposedly from pioneer Carl Griffith from 1847. They will send you a sample starter - enough to get you going if you follow their directions. There is no cost for the starter but a donation is nice to help keep this going 

http://carlsfriends.net/

We have used it with some great success.  We use both this one and Keith's on a regular basis.


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 8, 2011)

It looks great


----------



## rdknb (Dec 8, 2011)

Wow pecan rolls are so not on my list, well done looks great


----------



## sound1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Looks awesome...guess its time to wake up and feed the starter..


----------



## smokealilsmoke (Dec 8, 2011)

Lots of great info here I think I may give it a shot!!


----------

